# newbie, possible to mix chiclid from Malawi & Tanganyika



## tom182 (Feb 12, 2008)

I purchased a Fontosa and put him (although probably hindsight told me 'he' was a 'she') with my chiclids that are all Malawi (1Moorii, 2Carealus, 1Venustrus ) i was later told that the fontosa should not be in with them as they eat different foods, however in my LFS they clearly have Malawi & Tanganyika mixed, and that mixing should'nt be a problem. I was temped to get a Checkered Julie (Tanganyika correct?) for the tank- i like the look of them but if its not a good idea then it wont happen, 
would appreciate any opinions on this,

thanks,
T


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

the ph is slightly different for the 2 lakes but no by much. i have 1 tangyinikan in each of my two malawi tanks and they have been doin good also if u have tropheus moorii it is also from tanyinika


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is your tank, in both dimensions and volume?


----------



## tom182 (Feb 12, 2008)

not big  only 120lts Juwel tank, 101cm L x 73cm H x 31W cm I have rigged up a tetratec external filter as i plan to replace it with a 400-500lt tank over the coming months.
It seemed when I was buying the tank it was 'yeah that a fine size to start with' now its a case of 'ohh thats a small tank you definately need something bigger'

thanks
Tom


----------



## veeneck (May 21, 2006)

I think your Frontosa will be ok, but I wouldn't put a julie in there, because of the size difference. Julies don't get that big, but Fronts get huge. I have had Fronts and malawians mixed together for years...just watch to make sure that your Fronts don't get bullied. They are very peaceful and slow moving fish, and some of the Malawians can get rowdy. As far as feeding I just put in a bit of veggie food and a bit of meaty food. My fronts pick at algae chips, and that certainly won't hurt them.

Julies are small delicate fish and they seem to do best in a tank of their own, or with other small tangayikans. A small tank with a lot of rockwork and a colony of julies is a beautiful sight.


----------

